# Wheel bearing noise?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Can anyone describe the noise a bad front wheel bearing makes? Also- what's the best way to know/check if I have one? truck makes a low "growling" noise, especially seemingly when making a right turn I just noticed today- could have been there before nut never noticed. If it's bad, how much is a new one- how hard to change?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

you've got the noise down. its is like a low growling/ roaring noise. Sometimes, the faster you go, the louder the noise gets, or depending on which side, the direction you turn, the louder it gets.
to check for the wheel bearing (at least this is how i know to do it on my s10) -is to jack the front end up and push/ pull/ shake on the wheel. There should be no play in it. for example, imagine not torqueing the lug nuts tight enough: the wheel is going to wobble. Also on my S10, the ABS sensor is apart of the hub assembly and before i even did the "shake'' test, my ABS would engage at low speeds or stopping while going over bumps.
the price varies. For my truck, (one front hub (wheel bearing) with Abs sensor and wire) prices range from 90-185 dollars. I needed one ASAP so i ended up with Napa's premium line for I believe $135. I would imagin the bigger the truck the more it might cost.

to change it on an s10, it involves taking the brake assemly off and supporting it to the side, then getting the bearing to loosen off the Cv shaft which can be a real pain. After that is just reverse order. maybe two hours?


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Drive down a nice smooth road at a speed you hear the noise most and slightly weave from one side to the other, usually a wheel bearing will make noise on one direction then become quiet the other direction.. The weight put on the outside tire is usually the bearing thats going.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Took to the shop today- he said it was the drivers side front wheel bearing going bad- $500 part + $190 labor later, new bearing :realmad:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow I feel bad charging an hour labor. 8 lug nuts, 2 caliper bracket bolts, 3 wheel bearing bolts, 1 axle nut, and an abs connector.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

brad96z28;682012 said:


> Wow I feel bad charging an hour labor. 8 lug nuts, 2 caliper bracket bolts, 3 wheel bearing bolts, 1 axle nut, and an abs connector.


How much would you have charged?


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

mkwl;681986 said:


> Took to the shop today- he said it was the drivers side front wheel bearing going bad- $500 part + $190 labor later, new bearing :realmad:


 Dude! Get a part#, call a bearings co. and get a price. Learn to repack your own...it's not that hard. You need the special socket for about 20-$30. You'll be really pissed when you find how much you could have saved!!! That's maybe almost what I spend to overhaul the whole front axle w/ new brakes.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

It's a whole assembly on those trucks.

I spent $230 OEM (I have discount) at the dealer, 4 bolts, and some other minor movements of parts, I was done both sides in an hour and half. Mind you this was outside in the cold on a snowy ground. I even replaced Pads and Rotors while I was in there. I did have to buy a new socket for the axle nut, my 3/4 set went missing in the move. Damn dealer wanted $225 in labor per side! I have the same truck, but its a ext cab, white. 

In the future, jack the front end off the ground and wiggle the wheel about with two hands in opposite positions on the tire, if you get excessive movement, or play, she is junk.


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Depends where he is from too.. I've seen dealer in the 100$ an hour category while 35 miles west we only charge 62-72 or so..


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

on what.........an escort? I have never seen a hub Assembly that cheap before. You have to be talking just the bearing right? Christ the old Lady's Hyundai was $420 list.....


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

RepoMan207;682453 said:


> on what.........an escort? I have never seen a hub Assembly that cheap before. You have to be talking just the bearing right? Christ the old Lady's Hyundai was $420 list.....


um i think he was commenting on hourly rate not the bearing price


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

LawnProLandscapes;682487 said:


> um i think he was commenting on hourly rate not the bearing price


Good point.......


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I ve never charged the cust more then 350 for a hub bearing that I can recall.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

mkwl;681986 said:


> Took to the shop today- he said it was the drivers side front wheel bearing going bad- $500 part + $190 labor later, new bearing :realmad:


I have replaced both front wheel barings on my 2500hd, $160 for each bearing and thats a timken so not a cheap chinese bearing, took me and my buddy less then a 6 pack to install


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

$500 for a hub assembly? Talk about gouging its a chevy not an exotic car. Yeah the labor is kinda high too but I think the part is more than tripled in price. Whoever the mechanic I would steer clear of him.

Sorry I'm still scratching my head on that one.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Thats why you do not go to the dealer for parts here are some OE prices
http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/catalog/frameset.cfm
I too got mine for $160 and did it in a couple of hours. Gets easy the more you do them as they are essentially the same for the cars and trucks probably done at least 15 throughout the years
EDIT
Link does not really work unless you go through everything essentially they were listing them for about $420 for an OE part Hubs are under front suspension and the second suspension component section, but you get the idea.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

yea but that still ain't $500 so he is definitely getting robbed. And the $160 is a little less than a third of the cost. Next to the word crook in the dictionary they should have a pic of that guy.


----------



## M Runner (Nov 22, 2008)

Go to a discount auto parts chain like Advance or Auto Zone. Specify you want a Timken or BCA American made bearing assembly. Shouldn't have more than 175-200 bucks in it. 
As others have posted it's a repair that can be done in an hour or so.
I have been an ASE auto tech for years and by far the biggest rip off jobs I see is from automobile dealerships. If you need something technical done with your unit you can't beat a auto dealership. For everything else shop around as there is a HUGE difference in price. The repair end of the dealership is what makes them their money.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I go to the dealershoip if I need it in a hurry, cause they can always work me in. Alot of times they will even go to Napa and get the parts cuase they are cheaper. Don't feel bad about paying that much, its easy for all of us to say you got hosed but at least its done and ready to go. I've overpaid just to get back on the road, we all have.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

Very rare for a wheel bearing to keep a truck off the road especially slow speed plowing. I think this could've waited a little, while shopping around for the best deals. I've had winter beaters that needed a hub assembly the day I got it but they lasted all winter and as long as I owned it. I've also driven tri axles with bad front bearings and had no problems granted I was local and not at highway speeds but it does go to show this was a repair that probably could've been put off for a bit. Yes we do all bite the bullet at times but this shouldn't been one of them.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

If it was my only plow truck and I had a wheel bearing making noise, it will be in the shop asap. I can't afford down time, you fix it as soon as you can. I believe its his daily driver too, so that makes it more of a priority.


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

Well dlcs you are probably right just sucks to see people get taken. Personally I would never plow with a daily driver which does make it harder to relate in this case.


----------



## bigwhitesierra (Jan 15, 2008)

I may be having the same issue....

2005 Sierra 2500HD

I get a "growl / grind" feeling when making a right hand turn from a stop. For example.....making a right hand turn from a stop, pulling right out of a parking spot, etc. It almost feels like its coming from drivetrain, but its hard to tell.


----------

